# wood Pigeon will not fly away



## sidsod (Oct 28, 2013)

hi all
i am new to this site .
i have a question i found a baby wood pigeon in my garden and it looked like it fall out of one of the very tall trees, he looked about 2 weeks old and i know that he will not last long so i take the little guy in, feeding him was very easy but messy i used a cut down plastic bottles and a latex glove (YouTube). the problem i have now is he is about 7-8 weeks old and is not showing any interest in leaving, i will sit him outside and he/she will just sit there  he can fly because he/she will fly to the gate that is about 10ft away and sit there watching the world go by, so when do they leave home and become independent??? and will he Survive this time of year as its the end of October right now.
thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this youngster.

Please check this link for information on wildlife care centers and also information on woodpigeons. 

he may have imprinted on you, and it might be best he either goes to a sanctuary where he will be with other woodpigeons or released with other woodies, if it so determined that he will survive.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/woodpigeon.htm 

I will also get one of our woodpigeon experts to look at your thread. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

As Skyeking suggests, a rescue centre where there are other woodies for release is best. He will not know how/where to get food, and inexperienced ones usually know to watch for other woodies feeding. Failing that, someone else (not a rescue centre) who has some rescued woodies. 

It does sound like he has become rather attached to you, which makes it difficult to just send him off where you can see other woodies in the trees.

Check the links, but please give us a location in case there is someone in your area.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I agree that he needs to mix with other woodies in the safety of an aviary first and tgen leave tge aviary in his own time, in a place where he will continue to be provided with support. 

If you let us know your rough location we can try to link you with a sanctuary or with a rescuer that is preparing woodies for release.


----------



## sidsod (Oct 28, 2013)

WOW that is some good info THANKS 
i live in Coventry and the sanctuary or a rescuer sound like a good idea so if you know some one or some were i can take him i would really appreciate it.
once again thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Would you be able to get him to Nuneaton?



Nuneaton Warwickshire Wildlife Sanctuary
78 Oaston Rd 
Nuneaton
Warwickshire
CV11 6LA

Telephone : 02476 345243
Mobile : 07909 555 310 or 07855 466 169


----------



## sidsod (Oct 28, 2013)

hi
yes i can get him to Nuneaton but at the weekend,
thanks


----------

